# Can I take paracetamol 500mg ?



## mummyb1

Hi girls I am really unwell today I have a stinking cold and I can feel a chest infection coming on, the cold I can deal with but my chest is killing me I have heard that paracetamol is okay to take so just wondering if I can take 1 paracetamol 500mg ? 

Thanks girls


----------



## Kaisma

yes you can!


----------



## veganmama

you dont really need it. time will heal everything


----------



## mummyb1

Kasima your an angel ! thank you so much


----------



## mummyb1

Veganmama thank you I have not taken anything until now and I am just in so much pain I was trying not to take anything but this is really taking everything out of me its the 6th day now and this is by far the worst day so I really do need something


----------



## Kaisma

Hope you will feel better soon x 
I don't remember the right amount how much you can actually take, but when Im in pain I have my own rule to take MAX 2 tablets in one day as I don't like taking painkillers, but Im already 37 weeks prego.

Just remember ibuprofen is no no!


----------



## mummyb1

Thanks hun, 

Thats a good rule to have actually I have just taken 1 500mg paracetamol and I won't take another one today just incase and hopfully I won't need to take anymore once this one works it's magic :) and I will make sure I stay away from ibuprofen.

Aww I bet you can't wait to meet your little one now I wish you all the best of luck x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

yeah.. i was told to take 2 x 500mg tablets by my midwife.. and same rules apply as normal.. although she did say if you're really ill drink plenty too!! :thumbup:
oh and i wouldn't worry the paracetomol didn't work so i ended up on cocodomol.. which is ALOT stronger.. paracetomol is fine..

if you're really worried.. call NHS direct.. if you're in the UK..! or ring your doctor if you're in the us! x


----------

